
Ask HN: Which tools do you use for GTD (Getting Things Done)? - cju_
For those who use this technique to organize their tasks, which tools do you use ?<p>I&#x27;m currently using Wunderlist, but I&#x27;m not completely satisfied by the way tasks are linked.
======
twobyfour
I've been refining an Asana workflow for a few years now and am pretty
satisfied with it. (I've used GTD in one form or another for nearly 15 years
now, and spent the first 10 years searching for the right toolset to keep my
lists organized.)

I don't practice strict GTD, but do use most of the elements, and I find Asana
ticks nearly all the boxes for me (with just one or two quibbles). It's the
first tool I've used that doesn't leave me either spending all day organizing
or constantly fighting friction due to a mismatch between tools and workflow.

I was never quite comfortable with Wunderlist, though to be fair it's been a
few years since I tried it. What about it isn't working for you?

~~~
pspeter3
What's your workflow and what are your quibbles?

~~~
twobyfour
I do intend to answer this, but need to find time because it's not a short
answer.

------
havesometea
Do you have a mac? I have had some success with Things 3. Omnifocus is a
little too overloaded for me.

If you are using a PC, I like Todoist. Verge also recommends TodoIst

~~~
cju_
I have a PC and a mac, so I'm looking for a cross-plateform tool

